#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  bonding cisco x mikrotik

## davigava

Bom dia , meu cenario é esse 

(borda)EdgeRouter ERP8 ------------CISCO SG300 -------------RB450

eu gostaria de fazer um bonding entre cisco e mikrotik em 2 interfaces , porem OSPF roda na edgerouter , gostaria de saber 
como proseguir , qual configuração fazer etc...

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia , meu cenario é esse 
> 
> (borda)EdgeRouter ERP8 ------------CISCO SG300 -------------RB450
> 
> eu gostaria de fazer um bonding entre cisco e mikrotik em 2 interfaces , porem OSPF roda na edgerouter , gostaria de saber 
> como proseguir , qual configuração fazer etc...


configura normal 

o bonding do mikrotik é o lacp do cisco 
tu vai usar o bonding no modo 802.3ad 
com layer 2 e 3 

agora neste switch ai nunca fiz
alias não entendi o pq deste switch no meio

----------

